# Woodworking--Old Style



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

From rough to finish:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a cool video. One thing I noticed was nary a void to be seen in that plywood. Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

ACP said:


> That's a cool video. One thing I noticed was nary a void to be seen in that plywood. Wouldn't that be nice.


Yea, almost looked like marine plywood. I was amazed at all the little tricks of the trade I saw in the video and how a lot of the work was being done alone. Like the guy building the wall.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Dopalgangr said:


> Yea, almost looked like marine plywood. I was amazed at all the little tricks of the trade I saw in the video and how a lot of the work was being done alone. Like the guy building the wall.


Or the guy installing the window with a helper attached to the top of it! Pretty cool.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I got tired just watchin'. Thank goodness for air nailers and circular saws.
One thing's for sure. They were workin' with good materials. I can only wish.........
Bill


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Fine!
We too so do doors!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I enjoyed the video......THE BEST part was .... YOU had to prove you have the responsbility AND WOKMANSHIP to be in charge of a project....PUT your TIME in:blink::yes:.

I see SO MANY UNPROFESSIONAL, lack of pride, knowledge and flat out just don't care people in the field and so called "business" that have NO clue what is correct or can back their opinion/work.

I've been in self emp. business for 28 yrs, I take great pride in the work I do whether it's small or large. I don't hire and throw them out in the field without proving to me you CAN do the work to MY specs. Have I had many stay long term...NO....construction is not a gravy job and the climate and temp. is differ every day....BUT I can say I've helped min. of 5 after college to work until their trade field opened up ( Accountant, computer programmer,two mechanical engineers, business degree) 6 or more to become sucessful euntrapenuers(??), 1 whom became a paramedic to a police officer to police chief and now the sheriff. All of these I have great respect for....THEY DO their jobs PROFESSIONALLY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and I'm proud of them:yes::yes:.

Have I ever done things wrong??? YYYEEESSS but not twice....I started out doing as the "carpenters" said to be done.....I found out either their lack of knowledge or "get to fix it again" in 5 yrs was all they had to offer......THAT doesn't work for me.

I'd enjoy seeing more videos of this type.

Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Love that. Very cool.


----------

